# Torano Tasting in San Angelo Texas



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Brian (Bigfoot) brought some of his best Torano's to The Colonel's. A great time was had by all!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Brian and Mike! It was a blast!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like a packed house and good time.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Good time with the Bro's


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

All that smoke looks awesome, I can almost smell it. Wish I was at home in the T X instead of being in Baghdad. Thanks for the post


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who turned out, it was a blast! Can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Who is that tall ugly dude in the pictures? Hey by the way are you sure that was the real Bigfoot? I heard he is in some dudes feezer LOL


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a good time. Still have yet to try anything from Torano.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Looks like a good time. Still have yet to try anything from Torano.


Ryan, do yourself a favor and TRY ONE!! I did, and now I'm trying to arrange adoption papers to have the Toraño's adopt me so I can move in with them! :biggrin:
Awesome cigars!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> Ryan, do yourself a favor and TRY ONE!! I did, and now I'm trying to arrange adoption papers to have the Toraño's adopt me so I can move in with them! :biggrin:
> Awesome cigars!!!


ditto that! Toranos are my favorite... well, so far anyways :biggrin:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice pics, nice room also


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like fun!


----------

